# Hops For A Belgianz Wit



## jonw (10/3/08)

Hello Folks,

I'm going to brew a wit this weekend. I'll be using pilsner and torrefied wheat, with a little curacao and sweet orange peel added at about 30min (added at 15 and 1 last time, and couldn't taste it - but that's a different topic) and coriander at 5min. I'd like to use hop flowers instead of pellets for a change, and am thinking of NZ Goldings to bitter and a little B Saaz to flavour. Has anyone tried NZ hops in a wit? I'd appreciate your opinions.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## hughman666 (10/3/08)

20g nz hallertau @ 60 mins
20g coriander seeds (crushed) @ 8mins
15g orange zest @ 8 mins

this works for me regularly


----------



## kevnlis (10/3/08)

I have used both D Saaz and Nelson Sauvin in wit beers and both were great! I am not sure you can go wrong with the hopping for this style...


----------



## jonw (10/3/08)

Thanks guys,

NZ hops it is. I'm still thinking Goldings to bitter and B Saaz for flavour. I've never used B Saaz or D saaz - I gather the latter is even more citrusy.

Jon


----------



## beers (10/3/08)

jonw said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> NZ hops it is. I'm still thinking Goldings to bitter and B Saaz for flavour. I've never used B Saaz or D saaz - I gather the latter is even more citrusy.
> 
> Jon



Citrusy. But different to Cascade citrus.

If you can recall the bottled Pilsner you tried at my place, later in the day - that was 100% Saaz D.


----------



## Quintrex (10/3/08)

jonw said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'm going to brew a wit this weekend. I'll be using pilsner and torrefied wheat, with a little curacao and sweet orange peel added at about 30min (added at 15 and 1 last time, and couldn't taste it - but that's a different topic) and coriander at 5min. I'd like to use hop flowers instead of pellets for a change, and am thinking of NZ Goldings to bitter and a little B Saaz to flavour. Has anyone tried NZ hops in a wit? I'd appreciate your opinions.
> 
> ...



Styrian goldings or the NZ version of and B Saaz sounds the goods, would be ideal IMO!!
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jazman (10/3/08)

im with the nz styrians and saaz b but keep saaz b levels low or it be citruisy like i use nz styrians in my belgian ales


----------

